# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  yunan zulmü Cinayet, tecavüz, işkence

## ceydaaa

ddd.jpgYunan askerinin gelişi sırasında İzmir limanında şeref kıtasına karşı birkaç el ateş edilmesi gerekçe gösterilerek, Yunan askerleri ve silahlı olan bazı yerel hristiyanlar, iki gün süreyle şiddet, cinayet, tecavüz ve yağmalamaya giriştiler. 200 kişi öldürüldü. Aralarında bir okulun bir sınıfının tüm öğrencileri ve öğretmenlerinin de bulunduğu 2500 kişi yakalanıp işkence gördü. Şehirdeki bazı Yahudiler de öldürüldü ve dükkanları yağmalandı. Yunan askeri, İzmirin birkaç kilometre ötesine kadar adeta bir daire çizilmişçesine, ne kadar müslüman köyü varsa hepsine saldırdı. Müttefiklerin oluşturduğu araştırma heyeti, İzmirde dökülen onca kandan Yunan ordusunu sorumlu tuttu.

----------

